# Storing extension cords and air hoses on wall



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was going to buy a plastic thing for storing your garden hoses to use for my extentions cords and air hoses in my shop , but I went to HD today and there all put away till spring.
So this got me to thinking about making a wall rack to store them instead out of 2/4's . Thinking a board that goes on the wall ,then have two pieces secured with screws I guess as I don't know how to mortise and tenon , and then maybe put another board on the end with a little over lap . Guess I could dado in a slot for more strength .

Just wondering what others have done


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I like these...different sizes for different uses...different shapes also (hooks, square, etc...)

I use them for extension cords, air hoses, etc... don't work as well for garden hoses.

Everbilt Heavy-Duty Wall Mounted Bike Hanger-01221 - The Home Depot

...and then there's these...they also come with hanging carabiners...heavier duty and they hang well on hooks, nails, screws...

HitchMate QuickCinch Straps in Black (10-Pack )-4084 - The Home Depot

and these...but they make heavier and cheaper...

http://www.firepenny.com/Firefighter_Velcro_Glove_Strap_Nylon_p/bl-9125-5.htm

in HD they are in the same area as the tool bags...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

HMMM>>>http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/57593-my-shed-repair-upgrade.html


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why are you putting MORE stuff on the walls. You're the guy going over the falls in a canoe...but with no paddle. 
OK; no working in the shop in the cold; I get it. But unless this is the game plan _for ever_, you need to stop complicating the _wiring/insulation_ plan! (Wait...what? There's a plan?! :O ))


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Why are you putting MORE stuff on the walls. You're the guy going over the falls in a canoe...but with no paddle.
> OK; no working in the shop in the cold; I get it. But unless this is the game plan _for ever_, you need to stop complicating the _wiring/insulation_ plan! (Wait...what? There's a plan?! :O ))


Dan, I told you before...it's not a plan until you put it down onto the paper!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I use a garden hose hanger for my big air hose and extension cords, a cheap HF manual hose reel for my 100' small bore air hose, and the end of the front rail of my TS fence for the 25' HD extension cords I use all the time. I just have to move them if I make a cut over 30 inches....

Important detail, the hose reel is on a cleat, and can be removed if needed. It is a pain to roll back up that way, though


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Long Screws.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Take a look at my post from yesterday.
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/78674-cord-pro.html
The nice thing about these they don't take up much space. I also am making everything mobile just add a hook to mobile unit and wheel away. The units have a hole with a grommet to hang them. I take some pictures to show you my ideas. I just ordered another for my air hose get that Tuesday. These make it easy to put away and no more tangle.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Why are you putting MORE stuff on the walls


Just to drive you crazy Dan . Apparently it's working :grin:

I can't stand things on the floor and it would be nice to not be tripping as I'm getting the walls wired.
And if I did things in proper order I'd loose my title as RainMan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"And if I did things in proper order I'd loose my title as RainMan"
AhA! So there _is_ a plan!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I was going to buy a plastic thing for storing your garden hoses to use for my extentions cords and air hoses in my shop , but I went to HD today and there all put away till spring.
> So this got me to thinking about making a wall rack to store them instead out of 2/4's . Thinking a board that goes on the wall ,then have two pieces secured with screws I guess as I don't know how to mortise and tenon , and then maybe put another board on the end with a little over lap . Guess I could dado in a slot for more strength .
> 
> Just wondering what others have done


Rick I bought a hose reel off craigs List and mounted it on the ceiling. Then ran an air hose from my compressor overhead to it. It hangs over the workbench. Or you can make some plywood hooks and screw them to the walls, or the studs in your case.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick I bought a hose reel off craigs List and mounted it on the ceiling. Then ran an air hose from my compressor overhead to it. It hangs over the workbench. Or you can make some plywood hooks and screw them to the walls, or the studs in your case.
> Herb


That's kinda neat Herb . Would certainly like something like that for my air hose


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> That's kinda neat Herb . Would certainly like something like that for my air hose


I don't know if you have Harbor Freight there, but they sell them new for just a bit more than I bought a used one.
http://www.harborfreight.com/50-ft-...zIjoiNjkuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk
IjoiMjc1NyJ9

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I don't know if you have Harbor Freight there, but they sell them new for just a bit more than I bought a used one.
> 50 Ft. Retractable Hose Reel with 3/8" Air Hose
> Herb


No there a US store . I'll check and see if princess auto has them


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

KMS, Rick;
https://www.kmstools.com/air-tools-...-hose-reels-10190200/air-hose-reels-10190204/


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> KMS, Rick;
> https://www.kmstools.com/air-tools-...-hose-reels-10190200/air-hose-reels-10190204/


Thx Dan


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

They don't have to be on the ceiling either, they can hang on the wall, with 50' of hose you can even use them outside.

Herb


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

, would be ok for various cables and hoses I think, if made different sizes.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

Maybe I'm just cheap, but for extension cords, I just use rope (I like to use clothes line because it's soft). I cut about a 2 foot length and tie the ends in a square knot to make a loop. Loop this around the coiled cord and through itself, then hang on a hook. In my shed I have one of those heavy plastic coated hooks with a about a half dozen cords. If I had more room I'd have a hook for each cord. This works for hoses also but it seems to crease the hoses (probably not a big deal) so I keep them on a hose hanger. Just make sure you drain all the water in the winter up here in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep Harbor Freight for both the air hose real and for the extension cord. You can also store the extension cord in a 5 gallon plastic container so that it doesn't get tangled.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ext...ChMI_b3zguDdyAIViyQeCh2CXABP&biw=1467&bih=696


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Whatever you do, I suggest you affix the hanger to the wall temporarily so you can remove it for wiring, insulation and dry wall. Consider a 17 inch wide sheet of ply to span the studs, then drill 3/4 inch holes at a slight angle into 2x4s, cut 3/4 dowels and insert them for peg hangers and screw the 2x4s into the ply. Hang the ply between studs with screws. Pre drill the studs with a drill just a bit smaller than the screw so they're easy to remove later. Temporary, but reusable later on after the walls are in.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a couple of closet shelf/rod brackets, see photo. I am going to mount a narrow board on top that has a roundover edge so the cords/hoses are not hanging on the metal edge. These are $6 US each at Lowes and will support a lot of weight.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "And if I did things in proper order I'd loose my title as RainMan"
> AhA! So there _is_ a plan!


He still hasn't written it down, so, again, NOT A PLAN!:no::no::no:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> He still hasn't written it down, so, again, NOT A PLAN!:no::no::no:


Sure there's a plan . Wait till it warms up in May and by that time the wiring should be done and then it's insulation time .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Yep Harbor Freight for both the air hose real and for the extension cord. You can also store the extension cord in a 5 gallon plastic container so that it doesn't get tangled.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ext...ChMI_b3zguDdyAIViyQeCh2CXABP&biw=1467&bih=696


No shortage of ideas here.:smile::smile:

Herb


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> *Wait till it warms up in May and by that time the wiring should be done .. .*


So, there is still no definitive plan! Write it down, establish a timeline and a goal. Then stick to the plan.

You'll be amazed at the progress when you make a commitment to yourself.:surprise:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> So, there is still no definitive plan! Write it down, establish a timeline and a goal. Then stick to the plan.
> 
> You'll be amazed at the progress when you make a commitment to yourself.:surprise:


Well things were going well till I fractured some ribs at the last attempt . Had that not happened I believe the wiring and ceiling would have been complete , only leaving me with the walls . Just wasn't meant to be I guess . 

I had a Herman Nelson heater but got rid of it due to the fumes making me sick . I see they have better systems now but I'm not putting any more money towards a temporary system at this point .
Would have been nice to have something to take the edge off while a guys putting up the metal for the ceiling . To late in the season to take this to seriously now . I've got lots of work to do in my house , so it's not like I've got nothing else on the go


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Sure there's a plan . Wait till it warms up in May and by that time the wiring should be done and then it's insulation time .


So then you'll be warm and won't need the insulation. Therefore, it will wait again until it gets cold?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds good, Rick. You want to run the floor plan by us for suggestions? 
(In April you can have a storage container delivered, and start moving _everything_* out of the workshop...you remember your comments about _no place to move a rolling scaffold?_)

*Everything def: The room will be MT!
We're _here_ for ya.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm about to enclose the 4 foot space between my two sheds. Just enough space to store wood and the miscellaneous stuff that needs some sort of home. You could build a simple enclosed lean-to next to or behind the garage. Get stuff out of the weather, and out of your way. Also, think high: hanging shelving from the rafters once you finish insulating and dry walling the ceiling. If you have a roll up door with space between the door and ceiling, use that space as well. That kind of storage can be done on the cheap with construction grade ply attached to 2x studs. There, another part of the plan. 

BTW Rick, how are your ribs doing? Still off work?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ribs have gotten much better and improved faster than I thought possible . Had the week from hell at work , but after that things got better . Our company doesn't take to well to employees saying st home when there hurt , so you pretty much have to tough it out . 

Seriously the shipping container idea would be awesome , as I have to say it's very busy in there .
I was thinking how nice it would be to work in there if it was empty , just give er and get er done .
Problem is everything is so dam heavy I think it would be more of a headache moving stuff out and in then working around it .


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

Go to good ole' WalMart in the RV dept. and get velcro strips with a slot in the end. They stay on the cord 'till needed, then coil the cord or air hose, wrap the tail of the strip around the coil, Viola - it stays nice and neat. They come in various lengths & colors & are very cheap. Just nail or bolt a 2 X 4 to one of your studs, nail or bolt another at a 45 degree angle back to the same stud, nail or bolt it and hang your item on it. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ribs have gotten much better and improved faster than I thought possible . Had the week from hell at work , but after that things got better . Our company doesn't take to well to employees saying st home when there hurt , so you pretty much have to tough it out .
> 
> Seriously the shipping container idea would be awesome , as I have to say it's very busy in there .
> I was thinking how nice it would be to work in there if it was empty , just give er and get er done .
> Problem is everything is so dam heavy I think it would be more of a headache moving stuff out and in then working around it .


Shopfox mobile bases (or equivalent). Add an appliance dolly and your more then likely golden.

The Shopfox are the best I've used for making heavy equipment mobile. Even If you plan on a piece of equipment being in a permanent position you would still be able to move it if needed. 

I routinely move around 400#+ equipment with no problems.

Lots of short term solutions for the relocation. A storage container (POD) is an excellent idea for clearing out the space. A clear space is so much easier to work in and the work goes faster.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

mgmine said:


> Yep Harbor Freight for both the air hose real and for the extension cord. You can also store the extension cord in a 5 gallon plastic container so that it doesn't get tangled.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ext...ChMI_b3zguDdyAIViyQeCh2CXABP&biw=1467&bih=696


We had two of these in the back of the work truck for years, still using one when I trim the hedges winding extensions cords into a 5 gallon bucket - Bing video and the cord still looks like new 25 years later.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" it would be more of a headache moving stuff out and in then working around it ."
-Rick


No. Nononono! Wrong. Nyet. That room has to be empty.The walls bare. If you're thinking otherwise, stop.
Hire someone to help you do the moving in and out...pre load the stuff onto pallets and rent/borrow a pallet jack.
Remember, I warned you this would happen, months ago (the overloaded shopspace).
It's the reverse of trying to fill a bucket with a hole in it; _you're_ trying to bail out a boat with waves coming over the bow.
-Dan


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> " it would be more of a headache moving stuff out and in then working around it ."
> -Rick
> 
> 
> ...


The angle the town created out of my main garage door is going to be a bear to deal with , as they graded the alley so my neighbor doesn't get water in his basement


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Im thinking these may come in handy 


Sorry wrong pic , I was thinking of these hanger things 



This is a neat idea , although I'd have one underneith in order to wrap around the two , then don't glue the cap so you can slide it off 


I like this too alhough I want something attached to the wall


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Rick, listen to him. I hung and finished the drywall in the living room in our first house (Long, sad story) with the living room furniture in there - never again. I probably spent as much time moving the furniture around as I did hanging and finishing the drywall. Never again - I'd rent a storage building and move everything out first before I did that again.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A brief survey of options then?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> A brief survey of options then?


Maybe just work in the shop during the summer then lol . Pump iron and sit in the hot tub during the winter ?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Geez, Rick, if that isn't motivation then I don't know what is...lol
See where a warm cozy (insulated) shop will take you?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> Rick, listen to him. I hung and finished the drywall in the living room in our first house (Long, sad story) with the living room furniture in there - never again. I probably spent as much time moving the furniture around as I did hanging and finishing the drywall. Never again - I'd rent a storage building and move everything out first before I did that again.


Believe me Tom I'm concerned . It's not really making me motivated 

The only good thing about this is , had I done this 15 years ago when I bought the place , I wouldn't be happy not having any 240V outlets in place . Not big on the conduit idea


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Believe me Tom I'm concerned . It's not really making me motivated
> 
> The only good thing about this is , had I done this 15 years ago when I bought the place , I wouldn't be happy not having any 240V outlets in place . Not big on the conduit idea


As much as I should have learned my lesson, I'm back in the same situation. I started on my shop when we bought this house, worked on it in my spare time - between my regular job, part-time job and working on the house, that didn't amount to much, but it didn't matter as I could work in my buddy's shop as I was down there anyway. When he moved, I had to get my stuff out of his shop and then needed to use my own - and there was no room to do anything. I've been trying to work in there and also get the shop set up so I can work in there at the same time so I understand what you're going through. I had ideas in my head of what the shop was going to look like once I got around to it, but those ideas have changed over time as things changed. I had double garage doors, closed one of them up when I put on vinyl siding figuring, that I'd build storage across that wall - but then had to change when I put in the A/C and then needed the air cleaner. So I'm kind of winging things at the moment, hoping that I don't work myself into a corner and have to start all over again. The wall cabinets I built way back at the start, I made the mistake of not putting adjustable shelves in them, I've learned to live with that but there are a couple of things that I'll probably change as I get around to it. One thing that's moving up on the list is to put a shelf on top of the cabinets on the two sides of the room - they'll be about 8' off the ground (9' ceilings) but will let me store things that I rarely use any more or can't bring myself to throw out. I'm hoping that I'll have decent working room once I finish a couple of these projects up and will be able to walk around without tripping over the stuff I have stacked on the floor because there's nowhere else to put it (yet). I put up another shed in the back of the yard, moved some stuff out there, and sold some excess tools to make more room but it's taking time.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tom I'm liking the osb you put on the walls . Did you use 1/2" ?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Im thinking these may come in handy "
-Rick
I can relate.


"Sorry wrong pic , I was thinking of these hanger things "
-Rick
OK; Now we're talkin' ! 

Is she from Bountiful? Man; home run first time at bat...


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

I came across these some tome ago.


----------



## harmondreamer (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks for the nice thread!
I have the similar problem in my garage with the water hoses.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Tom I'm liking the osb you put on the walls . Did you use 1/2" ?


The original is marked 10.5 mm so a hair over 13/32", the new material is a tad thinner and noticeable where the two meet and needs to be accounted for if you're installing something over the joint. I like the OSB as it gives you some options when hanging things on the walls, but I still look for a stud if it's something heavy. The downside - it makes the room feel dark, and really needs to be painted, I should have at least done the wall where I closed in the one door while I was doing it.

I put in what I thought was enough outlets when I wired the garage initially and I probably have enough, just not in the right places. Obviously, there are none where the door used to be. There's one outlet beside the other door where the air cleaner is plugged in, but the next one (a quad outlet) is about 6' down the adjacent wall. I really want one of those bench-top milling machines, and the only place to really put it is where the old door was, but no outlet so I'll have to tap off one of the existing outlets and run the wire in conduit. I don't have a problem doing that - the wire for the heat pump is in conduit and runs across the ceiling. Maybe not the prettiest option, but it is just a workshop. Needs change as time goes by, and there's no way to plan for all possibilities so it has to be surface-mount if I make any changes.


----------



## jag111vip (Oct 26, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> I was going to buy a plastic thing for storing your garden hoses to use for my extentions cords and air hoses in my shop , but I went to HD today and there all put away till spring.
> So this got me to thinking about making a wall rack to store them instead out of 2/4's . Thinking a board that goes on the wall ,then have two pieces secured with screws I guess as I don't know how to mortise and tenon , and then maybe put another board on the end with a little over lap . Guess I could dado in a slot for more strength .
> 
> Just wondering what others have done











I love the cable cuffs, although it's too cold right now to go out and take pictures of my set up, as you can see the smaller one wraps up my electric blanket nicely! 
I also use the husky velcro straps with hooks the other gentleman posted and those and the cuffs I get at home depo

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Tom I'm liking the osb you put on the walls . Did you use 1/2" ?


Rick, if you use OSB on the walls, stack it on a sawhorse and roll white paint on it before you screw it up on the walls. You will be glad that you did, ,the amount of light it reflects. You might stand it up to dry before you install it.
Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Rick, remember insulation first, then OSB.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

old coasty said:


> Rick, remember insulation first, then OSB.


Nope; PLAN first!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> ..


Great! Winter tire hanger!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Great! Winter tire hanger!!


w/ rims they're too heavy for those hangers...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh..._without_ rims they're too heavy for those hangers!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I looked at the possibility of a storage unit but its not looking good . As mentioned taking everything out would really help . I have scafolding ,so if was all cleared out I would make it much easier to get serious . Tried working in there on sat and its definitaly a pain . 
Looking at the precarious angle out of my garage and the lack of space in the alley and I think renting a storage unit may be a little to big to fit . I would have to prop it up on one side to make it level , plus build a deck from the garage door to the unit in order to roll things in like my TS etc .
Sure would have been nice though


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum jag111vip.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum jag111vip.


X2, welcome to the forum


----------

